
Apple’s Missed ‘FacePod’ Opportunity - aspenmayer
https://500ish.com/apples-missed-facepod-opportunity-b21313e515cd
======
duxup
I'm a little confused as to what this product was supposed to be.

Like some sort of conference room setup where you mount a camera on top of
your TV and then do FaceTime?

I'm not sure people want to do that / share the whole room like that. And when
they do make these calls I think they want to see your face, not you lounging
10' away from your massive TV...

The article notes that they cast a lot of these meetings to their TV, but that
sounds like a use case where folks don't need to see your face. That's fine,
but I'm not sure that's a big use case.... and they already found a solution.

